# Usar cargador de 12v en 2 baterias conectadas en serie ??



## pampawifi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola, amigos, soy nuevo en este foro, y empezando un poco con electronica... tengo la siguiente duda...

tengo sistemas de dos baterias de 12v 7 Ah en serie para alimentar un equipo de radio de 24 v...

quisera saber como tengo que hacer para poder conectar un cargador que tengo de 12v 2A, para poder cargar ambas baterias sin desconectar el radio... y obviamente tampoco me sirve de a una...

sino que tengo que cargarlas con la carga del radio funcionando....

se puede hacer??? como deberia conectar el cargador???

Muchas Gracias


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sin desconectar las baterias no vas a poder, necesitarias una fuente que te diera 24V y luego un sistema que cuando conectaras el equipo a la red cargara las baterias mientras estas usando la red para alimentar el equipo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Te hará falta un elevador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

¡ Hola Pampawifi , bienvenido al Foro !

Este es un foro de electrónica , no de magia .

Las soluciones son , desconectarlas , ponerlas en paralelo y cargarlas.

Cargarlas de a una con el equipo funcionando .

Rebobinar ese cargador o adquirir uno para 24 Volts .

Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cargarlas de a una con el equipo funcionando .


Me gusta para no elevar tanto la tensión en el sistema ¿Esta chequeado? Obviamente las masas del sistema y el cargador no deben unirse ni por error.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Me gusta para no elevar tanto la tensión en el sistema ¿Esta chequeado? Obviamente las masas del sistema y el cargador no deben unirse ni por error.


 

Con la tensión no pasaría nada , ya que a lo sumo habría 15 Vdc en los bornes una batería cuando seguramente los fabricantes de equipos sepan que cargada ronda 13,8 - 14,2 y como la otra batería seguramente tenga media carga (12 Vdc) , queda mas o menos equilibrado.

Mi cara  , es porque podría entrar zumbido con el cargador y equipo andando simultaneamente. O interferencia si es un cargador conmutado.

Saludos !


----------



## pampawifi (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por sus ayudas, voy a encarar mi necesidad por otro lado....

necesitaria si alguien sabe el circuito que deberia usar para alimentar un circuito de 24 v de la siguiente manera:

1. cuando hay tension de 220 de la pared... que el circuito funcione con la tension de un transformador de 220 ac - 24 dc

2. cuandol se produce el corte de tension de la pared que el circuito se alimente del banco de baterias hasta tanto regrese la tension de pared, donde nuevamente se alimente de la fuente de 24v.

3. por si todo eso fuera poco, que ademas cuando  haya tension de 220 la misma fuente de 24 me cargue las baterias al maximo con un corte automatico...

en pocas palabras necesito tener el mismo funcionamiento al de una ups pero todo en 24v

saludos

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## sammaael (Sep 2, 2010)

yo usaria un rele que al desenergizarse cambiara de estado sus contactos activando el uso de las baterias, luego al volver a energizarse vuelve a activar el cargador y hace funcionar el equipo, es lo mas facil que se me ocurre


----------



## gabriell (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola pampa , mira , yo usaria el esquema de ups online , osea tomas en forma continua la tension de bateria y armar un cargador de corte automatico que las vaya cargando ,, basicamente es el esquema que se usa en las ups online.-
Que tengas suerte


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola, es mejor que lo hagas con diodos, te paso un esquema de una de las opciones, el circuito de carga tendras que buscar por ahi uno para cargar baterias de plomo y ajustarlo al esquema.

Un saludo


----------



## gabriell (Sep 2, 2010)

Le sugeriria que elimine los diodos de paso y use de "filtro" las mismas baterias , para evitar reflejos de fluctuacion de fuente .-
El calculo de corriente de carga del cirtuito que dejo el amigo rodrigo ,, se debe calcular para no tener demasiados problemas entre un 5 a 10 % de la corriente nominal de bateria , ejemplo caso suyo tomo 2 baterias de 55 amp horas , en serie la circulacion de corriente sigue siendo la misma (leyes de kir..) , deberia tomar un valor de corriente de carga de aproxi entre 3 a 5 amperes .-
De todas formas se lo dejo a su gusto ambas convinaciones de circuitos sirven igual al fin
Un abrazo


----------



## pampawifi (Sep 2, 2010)

Gracias rodrigo por tu idea, lo unico que abusando de tu tiempo te pediria si podes explicar que cosa es cada componente y como funcionaria el circuito, ya que no tengo mucha idea y recien empiezo....

aclaro datos... el banco de baterias son dos baterias de 12v 7 Ah c/u, y el consumo seria al sumo de 1,5 A...

Encontre este cargador por la web, que deberia cambiar para adaptarlo a cargar baterias de 24 v 7Ah








Este circuito es un cargador automático de baterías de 12v.Este dispositivo puede estar permanentemente conectado a la batería, ya que una vez se cargue esta, se desconecta automáticamente
Alimentación:

    * V max: red eléctrica
    * I  max: 

Componentes:
1N4742 Zener 12v 1A	
puente rectificador de 3A	
D 1N5407
transf  12V 3A	
LD1 Led de 5mm

muchas gracias, estoy muy enganchado en el foro

saludos!!


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno, pues D3 es el rectificador en onda completa para obtener solo continua, C1 sirve para filtrar y eliminar el rizado en tensión.
Cuando lo tienes conectado a la Red, D1 conduce al haber mas tensión en su anodo que en el anodo de D2, el "equipo" se alimentara entonces de la Red, tambien conducirá D4 cargando la bateria.
Cuando lo desconectes de la Red, D2 entra en corte y D4 tambien, entonces entra en conducción D2 que permite alimentar al equipo con la bateria.


----------



## pampawifi (Sep 3, 2010)

Excelente explicacion, parece bastante sencillo, ahora bien no encuentro por ningun lado el diagrama para un cargador automatico de 24v cc, he encontrado algunos de 12v pero no se que deberia cambiarle para los requerimientos que tengo....

el circuito a alimentar trabaja en 24 vcc y consumo como maximo 1.5 A y las baterias son dos de 12v 7 ah conectadas en serie..

Encontre este esquma de cargador para una bateria de 24v 7Ah, como necesito






No se si este circuito es para tener las baterias conectadas las 24 hs al cargador, no logro interpretar si es corte automatico...

Alguien podria aclarmelo ?, en todo caso cuales serian las modificaciones que deberia hacerle ?

Muchas gracias , saludos y gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

se me imagina como un cargador de baterias de auto...
creo no estoy completamente seguro que si debe dejar de cargar cuando esta completa la carga de la bateria


----------



## pampawifi (Sep 3, 2010)

Otra cuestion que se ocurre implementarle a este circuito es algo para evitar que la bateria se descargue toda.. o sea que corte el consumo cuando la tension disminuya mas alla de un umbral donde despues es dificultoso cargala.

Acudo a alguien con mas experiencia que yo para ver si me puede corregir el circuito cargardor para baterias 24v para el tipo de baterias que necesito....

Gracias a todo el Foro , saludos


----------



## juanferarroyave (Ago 11, 2016)

pampawifi dijo:


> Hola, amigos, soy nuevo en este foro, y empezando un poco con electronica... tengo la siguiente duda...
> 
> tengo sistemas de dos baterias de 12v 7 Ah en serie para alimentar un equipo de radio de 24 v...
> 
> ...




Bueno mi estimado amigo; yo pienso que para ese tipo de necesidades no se requiere de magia como lo mencionan algunos de los participantes en el foro; es más bien cuestión de evaluar que tan rentable o si se justifica elaborar un sistema para que funcione como lo requieres.
Lo que debes hacer es lo siguiente:

1- Para lograr lo que quieres deberás evaluar cual de las dos baterías es la que utiliza menos carga y cual es la que utiliza mayor carga...!!! o más bien cual de las dos baterías está en mejores condiciones y/o es de mayor potencia.
Evaluado esto seleccionarás esta batería en mejores condiciones como la fuente principal para lo que quieres hacer.
2- Deberás de construir un circuito que detecte caída de voltaje para la batería de menor capacidad y calibrarlo al voltaje mínimo permitido por tu sistema; en este caso digamos que el mínimo sería 12VDC:
3- Este circuito activará un relay que tiene dos contactos NO y dos NC los cuales serán los encargados de direccionar la corriente de carga a la batería indicada de tal forma que en los dos contactos NC el sistema está todo el tiempo manteniendo la carga de la batería en mejor condición y el circuito que censa la caída de voltaje conectado en la batería de mas baja potencia.
4- Después de censar caída de voltaje el circuito conmutará el relay y abrirá los dos contactos NC quitando la carga a la batería principal mientras simultáneamente se cierran los contactos NO para cargar la batería de menor potencia hasta que logra nuevamente un valor en el cual el circuito detector de caída de voltaje se reponga y vuelva a su estado normal para comenzar el ciclo nuevamente.

Bueno amigos espero les sirva esta información, cualquier duda les dejo un esquema de referencia


----------

